# MXM III Notebook-Grafikkarten



## doomside (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo leute,

ich habe einen ACER Aspire 8920G Laptop mit einer GeForce 9500M Graka. Diese wollte ich nun austauschen und eine bessere, auch wenn es nur eine 9600er ist, reinbaun,
Jetzt habe ich im Internet schon einige Sites abgeklappert und fast nur bei Ebay was gefunden. Das waren aber auch nicht so die bringer und fast alles gebrauchte.
Nun wollte ich wissen, ob jemand von euch eine Site kennt, wo man diese MXM III Graka´s kaufen kann?

MfG

Doomside


----------



## Onlinestate (1. Mai 2010)

Nein, wenn dann bekommt man die nur sehr überteuert oder gebraucht. Zudem musst du auch sicherstellen, dass dein Kühler die neue Grafikkarte mitmacht.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2010)

http://www.mxm-upgrade.com 

aber is nicht blllig, geht auch nicht so einwandfrei in jedem Fall. Vlt verkaufen des Notebooks und neukauf machen, eines mind. so stark wie ne 9600m GT kriegst Du für 550-600€.


----------



## doomside (1. Mai 2010)

Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Aber ich denke der nächste PC wird eh wieder nen Desktop. Aber dann spar ich erstmal und warte noch bis 6 und 8 Kerner sich "lohnen". Für meine Spiele die ich atm zocke geht es noch, aber man merkt schon die etwas schächere Leistung.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2010)

also, wenn Du gar nicht unbedingt ein Notebook brauchst: eine mxm3-Karte wie die Nvidia 250m zB kostet 250€. Die ist nicht mal so gut wie eine aktuelle 60-70€-Desktopkarte. Wenn Du *die *200-250€ parat hättest, dann kannst Du auch direkt das Notebook verkaufen und sofort einen Desktop-PC neu kaufen. 

Selbst für insgesamt 500€ hättest Du dann nen PC, der mehr doppelt so stark wie ein auf eine 250m aufgepimptes Notebook ist, und dabei kannst Du die Teile so aussuchen, dass Du in ein paar Monaten oder auch erst in nem Jahr den PC locker nochmal gut aufrüsten kannst.


----------

